# 2009 Hoyts?!?.......some pics



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Was just cruising Archery Talk, and theres always a fuss about the new Hoyts, and other companies. Guess the pics and Specs are out. Not too impressed, but for those who wanted to see....here ya go! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthrea ... 973&page=9


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

...


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Just whats been said...
32" ata, 7" brace, 3.9lbs, 321fps

35 AlhpaMax: 35" ata, 7" brace, 4.1lbs, 316fps

The black bow is the 32 and the blue is the 35


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

COPYING BOWTECH- SLOWER SPEEDS- what are they trying to do, shoot themselves?
Hopefully Mathews will hit the big home run!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

CP1 said:


> COPYING BOWTECH- SLOWER SPEEDS- what are they trying to do, shoot themselves?
> Hopefully Mathews will hit the big home run!


My thoughts exactly. Before I saw what Cody had said and I had only seen the photo, I was wondering if they were going to call it the "Hoyttech" or maybe a "Boyt". But they definately looked at what Bow tech did and must have liked it. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's the new Black Widow stuff.

Simple, beautiful, original, and hasn't changed in 30 years. 8)

I don't know why you hate that...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Here's the new Black Widow stuff.
> 
> Simple, beautiful, original, and hasn't changed in 30 years. 8)
> 
> I don't know why you hate that...


I don't hate them at all..................I think that all kids should have one until they are old enough to buy a Bow. :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Tex, we are talking about the newest greatest smokin' fast bows and you show us last years Widows??? Show us the 09' or get out. :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

In all fairness, I have shot epek's new Trycon and it was the sweetest "training wheel" bow I've ever shot. I am also impressed with how light they are getting them nowadays. Wait, that's stripped, out of the box, with no junk on them weight huh... Never mind, I forgot about the 5 pounds of other crap you gotta hang on them to make them work. :|


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

-/O_- -/O_- -/O_- -/O_- -/O_- funny indeed Tex but them Widows are not exactly light! You want lightwieght 64" of Osage no laminations no fiberglass backing no epoxy just the good stuff wood and more wood! You can never have to much wood! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> -/O_- -/O_- -/O_- -/O_- -/O_- funny indeed Tex but them Widows are not exactly light! You want lightwieght 64" of Osage no laminations no fiberglass backing no epoxy just the good stuff wood and more wood! You can never have to much wood! :mrgreen:


Ya buddy!

Wood is good! Especially when it's got a sharp piece of steel on one end, barred turkey feathers on the other end, and pink foamy blood all over it! :twisted:

Sorry to hijack your thread Curly, we's just funnin around.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Our tech guy here Mr. Wilde got to mess with the Hoyt stuff at the sales meeting on Monday.... says its some dang sweet stuff for this year. Says its been a while since he's been excited about a new "hunting" bow since he's mostly a target guy but this years Alpha Max has him all wound up. I can't wait to order one.... 8)


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Ditto on the alpha max, I shot one last night and it was so smooth I could go to a 30" draw length. Yeah, my kinetic energy just went up, I just have to use the back of my back pack as my new anchor point. But seriously, this is the smoothest, best 'holding' bow I have ever shot.


----------

